# نصيحة الى كل اسرة لديها فتاة مخطوبة



## sony_33 (11 أكتوبر 2008)

بسم الاب والابن والروح القدس 
اله واحد امين​احب الفت نظر الاسر المسيحية الى شيئ او تحزيرات​ 
اولا لا تتركى خطيب بنتك مع بنتك بمفردهم فترات طويلة
لان قد يحدث شئ غير محبب للطرفين واحب اكد ان بعض الشباب قد ياخذ الخطوبة للاشياء هذة فقط فيجب التحزير لان الخطوبة ليس بالتالى  مكملة الى الزواجثانيا تحزير الى الفتاة
لا تتفاعلى مع خطيبك فى اى شئ يريدة مهما كان وضعى العذراء امامك واحزرى من هذا الخطيب فانه قد يمل اذا تفاعلتى معاة مع الوقت وقد يتركك وقد يشهر بيكى بعد ذلك فاذا امتنعتى عنة فى اى شئ ولو بسيط ستزيد محبتك واحترامك فى قلبة وسيتمسك بيكى اكثر
ثالثا تحزير الى الشاب
ارجو ان لا تفكر فى اى شئ( فهمنى طبعا) بعد الخطوبة ولو صغير فكر فى اخلاق هذة الفتاة طريقة تفكيرها طريقة مشاركتها ليك فى كل شئ نظرتها الى مستقبلكم واذا كان تفكير الفتاة فى شئ اخر ولو بسيط وقد يحدث فارجو ان تنصحها ولا تنهرها ولاكن انصحها برفق
 واسف على التطويل عن تجربة​[/size][/center]


----------



## sameh7610 (11 أكتوبر 2008)

*موضوع جميل سونى

الرب يباركك​*


----------



## candy shop (11 أكتوبر 2008)

موضوع رااااائع ومهم 

ونصائح جميله وسليمه ميه فى الميه

الف شكر على الموضوع المفيد والمهم​


----------



## sony_33 (11 أكتوبر 2008)

*شكرا يا كاندى
شكرا يا سامح
عللى مروركم ويارب الموضوع يكون عجبكم*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 أكتوبر 2008)

موضوع رااااااااائع وهام يا سونى 
مرسىىىى على الموضوع 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## Rosetta (11 أكتوبر 2008)

*مرسيييييييي على النصائح دي
الرب يباركك*


----------



## viviane tarek (11 أكتوبر 2008)

*موضع جميل جدا" يا سونى
ومهم المخطوبين والعلى وش خطوبة
يعرفو الكلام دة 
مشكورة تعب محبتك *​


----------



## sony_33 (11 أكتوبر 2008)

*شكرا ليكم جميعا على مروركم ويارب اكون افدتكم
وربنا معاكم*​


----------



## amjad-ri (12 أكتوبر 2008)

*بالفعل  معلومات مهمة ومفيدة

شكرا​*


----------



## meryam 4 jesus (12 أكتوبر 2008)

ميرسيييييييييي على الموضوع المفيد جدااااااااا ده يا سونى وربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## sony_33 (12 أكتوبر 2008)

*شكرا ليكم وربنا معاكم جميعا*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (12 أكتوبر 2008)

*ميرسى على النصايح المهمه والصح بجد 
ميرسى يا سونى*​


----------



## Esther (13 أكتوبر 2008)

ميرسى جدا جدا يا سونى على الموضوع ده
عاشت ايديك والرب يعوضك
والرب يحافظ على بناته واولاده​


----------



## sony_33 (13 أكتوبر 2008)

swety koky girl قال:


> *ميرسى على النصايح المهمه والصح بجد
> ميرسى يا سونى*​


 *شكرا يا اختى على مرورك*​


----------



## الانبا ونس (13 أكتوبر 2008)

*كلامك صح و فعلا معاك حق

و فى شباب بنسمع عنهم بيخطبوا مخصوص 

فعلا علشان السبب دة ويخلع قرب الفرح

فعلا  المفروض ان البنت تفهمة انها اختة 

لغاية يوم الفرح وهوة طبعا هيحترمها ولو 

هوة من الناس الى عايزة تتسلى حاجة من الاتنين 

يا هيحترمها ويتعلق بيها ويكمل معاها ويتجوزها

ياما هيسبها ويروح يدور على النوع الى عايزة مش كدا ولا اية:mus25:​*


----------



## sony_33 (13 أكتوبر 2008)

*شكرا ليكم جميعا  وهذا تحذير يجب الاخذ به لانةحقيقى بيحصل*​


----------



## sony_33 (16 أكتوبر 2008)

*ربنا مع بناتنا ويحافظ عليهم*​


----------



## sony_33 (17 أكتوبر 2008)

*   شكرا ليكم وياريت كل اسرة تاخد بالها من هذا الموضوع*​


----------



## sony_33 (19 أكتوبر 2008)

*اتمنى ان تكون النصائح افادتكم*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (26 أكتوبر 2008)

*موضوع جميل جدا يا سونى وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## sony_33 (26 أكتوبر 2008)

* شكرا لكى يا بنت العدرا*​


----------



## ميرنا (27 أكتوبر 2008)

صح كلامك بجد انا جربته مع صحبتى كانت دايما تسئلنى فى حاجات تعديها بقولها مش اى حاجة تعديها وفى حاجات لازم وقفة وزعلة منك وانك تكبرى الموضوع  وهى فى عينة غالية جدا وادوزجت​


----------



## sony_33 (27 أكتوبر 2008)

*ولازم على كل بنت ان تاخد موقف ولا تسمح باى شئ يسئ اليها مستقبلا
 وخصوصا ان الخطوبة مش اساسى تنتهى بالزواج
شكرا يا ميرنا على مرورك*​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (28 أكتوبر 2008)

*موضع جميل يا سونى عندك حق ربنا يباركك ​*


----------



## rana1981 (28 أكتوبر 2008)

*شكرا يا سوني عالموضوع المفيد​*


----------



## Kiril (28 أكتوبر 2008)

اتفق 
و عن تجربة


----------



## sony_33 (28 أكتوبر 2008)

*شكرا ليكم وهذا الموضوع بيحصل بيحصل بيحصل
 وارجو الحذر من الاهالى والفتيات
 وربنا يحميكم*​


----------



## sony_33 (21 يناير 2009)

يارب اكون افادتكم​


----------



## sony_33 (15 فبراير 2009)

شكرا ليكم وكل سنة وانتم طيبين​


----------



## وليم تل (17 فبراير 2009)

شكرا سونى
على الموضوع الرائع والهام
ودمت بود​


----------



## sony_33 (20 مارس 2009)

كل سنة وانتم طيبين​


----------

